# How come no Alaska reports?



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I know there's been a few that just got back, what happened? No fish? You didn't have a good time? scenery hohum? Camera break?


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

Im leaving Friday for 16 days, ill do my darndest to post some pics and ramble on a little....ok maybe a lot.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

fishrod said:


> Im leaving Friday for 16 days, ill do my darndest to post some pics and ramble on a little....ok maybe a lot.


Awesome! I leave Thursday for 3 weeks I plan on a detailed trip report.


----------



## Sublime505 (Mar 19, 2013)

Well I take off the 19th so I’ll let you know about how awful the fishing was. Should have limited WiFi and cell service.

I’m back off to the vice have another dozen or so dolly lamas I need to tie. Then maybe I’ll whip up some more of senyos AI.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Lucky bastards I'm still day dreaming about last years trip. I've been to 49 states and Alaska is my favourite.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

brushbuster said:


> I know there's been a few that just got back, what happened? No fish? You didn't have a good time? scenery hohum? Camera break?


I've experienced the same thing when people ask for Florida advice. It'd be nice to know how people did and if any of my recommendations panned out. 

Plus I just like seeing pics of different fish and hearing of the adventure.


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep, gotta love fish porn.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Sublime505 said:


> Well I take off the 19th so I’ll let you know about how awful the fishing was. Should have limited WiFi and cell service.
> 
> I’m back off to the vice have another dozen or so dolly lamas I need to tie. Then maybe I’ll whip up some more of senyos AI.


Where are you headed?


----------



## Sublime505 (Mar 19, 2013)

Prince of Wales. Should get about 4-5 days of fishing in. We’ve rented a cabin about halfway between Craig and Hollis. Looking forward to it although I kinda think we might be a little early for the salmon this year. Kinda looked at this trip as a get the feet wet for the island. If it goes well I’ll be back for 7-10 days next year. Which will open up a little bit more remote setting up towards whale pass. Not sure what to expect as far as the river fishing goes there isn’t much information out there.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Sublime505 said:


> Prince of Wales. Should get about 4-5 days of fishing in. We’ve rented a cabin about halfway between Craig and Hollis. Looking forward to it although I kinda think we might be a little early for the salmon this year. Kinda looked at this trip as a get the feet wet for the island. If it goes well I’ll be back for 7-10 days next year. Which will open up a little bit more remote setting up towards whale pass. Not sure what to expect as far as the river fishing goes there isn’t much information out there.


Nice I researched the island quite a bit, are you going to fish the klawok river North of Craig? Silvers should be running now. Klawock and whale pass get strong runs. I'd be interested to hear about your trip. I'm putting in for the bear draw in November. I hope to make it to the island in a few years


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

For those that have been there, what are the bugs like in early fall? I have always wanted to go fishing in Alaska, but me and bugs just don’t get along. I can bathe in Deet, wear Bug Tamers and still be miserable due to the mosquitoes and flies if they are thick. Literally takes all the enjoyment out of it for me.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

jatc said:


> For those that have been there, what are the bugs like in early fall? I have always wanted to go fishing in Alaska, but me and bugs just don’t get along. I can bathe in Deet, wear Bug Tamers and still be miserable due to the mosquitoes and flies if they are thick. Literally takes all the enjoyment out of it for me.


From August on you will typically be bug free depending on where. South Central Alaska I never have issues, North slope is different story, although my wife and I travelled the Haul Rd with out a single bug in mid August. June and early July? Forget about it, I always carry a head net no matter when or where I go, but ususually end of summer I never need it.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

jatc said:


> For those that have been there, what are the bugs like in early fall? I have always wanted to go fishing in Alaska, but me and bugs just don’t get along. I can bathe in Deet, wear Bug Tamers and still be miserable due to the mosquitoes and flies if they are thick. Literally takes all the enjoyment out of it for me.


Do you have an idea where you would like to go?


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

brushbuster said:


> Do you have an idea where you would like to go?


My dream would be a combo Sitka Blacktail/salmon fishing trip. The deer on Kodiak with the fishing portion wherever I would need to go to find fish at that time after or before the deer hunt. I would probably plan a month for that trip.

Funny that the bears don’t bother me, but ******* insects are a big problem for me.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

jatc said:


> My dream would be a combo Sitka Blacktail/salmon fishing trip. The deer on Kodiak with the fishing portion wherever I would need to go to find fish at that time after or before the deer hunt. I would probably plan a month for that trip.
> 
> Funny that the bears don’t bother me, but ******* insects are a big problem for me.


I am doing that very trip in 2020. End of September on one of the best silver salmon and steelhead rivers on Kodiak. Won't be a problem with bugs. Looking for a trip partner by the way.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

brushbuster said:


> I am doing that very trip in 2020. End of September on one of the best silver salmon and steelhead rivers on Kodiak. Won't be a problem with bugs. Looking for a trip partner by the way.


I would absolutely love to go with you, but I have already committed to a Wyoming elk hunt next year. My Dad is 70 and I don’t know how many more opportunities I will have to hunt elk with him. I’m thinking five years out maybe for Alaska. Looking forward to hearing about how your trips go.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

W


jatc said:


> I would absolutely love to go with you, but I have already committed to a Wyoming elk hunt next year. My Dad is 70 and I don’t know how many more opportunities I will have to hunt elk with him. I’m thinking five years out maybe for Alaska. Looking forward to hearing about how your trips go.


wow that's awesome, that will be the best trip ever with your dad.


----------



## Sublime505 (Mar 19, 2013)

I’ve looked into fishing klawock. Everything is very up in the air open. Only downside it’s fairly close to Craig so I’m not sure about traffic. Looking into getting fairly off the beaten path. Looks like the only certain river is the Harris. Might try and fish twelve mile creek by the mouth. Just not sure about terrain and if it’s a viable option. But there’s plenty of options so I’m not too worried


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Son in law has been picking up some pinks, silvers, and bows. He's in cooper landing. Pic was from last Sunday. 

4 more sleeps for me!


----------

